# Removal of Hair algae



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone

I am starting my 46 gallon up and I bought some crypts from a buddy just to find some hair algae on one plant. Soon it turned out all over my tank on my hygro, anubias an crypts.

Does anyone have any real good methods that have sollved it? In the past few days I have also noticed increased phosphates or diatoms around the tank if that helps anyone. Anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Up your co2, low co2 is usually why it appears.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Also check your nitrates. Try keeping N03 at 10ppm and P04 at 1ppm.


----------

